# revised plan



## مهندس البرامج (14 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عليكم جميعا 
كلنا يعلم انه عند عمل تحديث للبرنامج الزمنى فانه يتم عمل نسخه من البرنامج الزمنى المعتمد يتم فيها وضع النسب والتواريخ الفعلية لبداية و نهاية الانشطة فى تاريخ المتابعة Dd و يتم ربطه بالبرنامج الزمنى المعتمد ك Target له و من خلال هذا نستطيع المقارنة بين ما هو فعلى و ماهو مخطط له و هكذا نتابع تتطور المشروع خلال المدة الزمنية التعاقدية .
السؤال هنا عند حدوث تأخير عن البرنامج الزمنى و موافقة من المالك على تمديد المشروع يطلب من المقاول عمل Revised Plan بمعنى اننا نستطيع تغيير النهاية التعاقدية و تغيير العلاقات واضافة انشطة وما الى ذلك اريد ان اعرف ماهى خصائص ال Revised Plan ؟ بمعنى اريد خطوات العمل لكى أقوم بعمل Revised Plan, و كيف نتعامل مع الانشطة التى تم الانتهاء منها او التى فيها نسب و كيفية عمل تحديث على هذا البرنامج و هل نحتفظ بالرابطة الاصلية للبرنامج الزمنى المعتمد ؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الافادة وشكرا على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## hosiny (14 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الرد علي الاستفسار لانه فعلا هام


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (14 فبراير 2008)

*Recovery Plan=Mitigation Plan=Plan f Action*







_*للاجابة على سؤالك يا أخى هناك امور لابد من تحديدها قبل شرح كيفية *__عم__ل__*revised plan*__* أو كما يطلق عليها*__Recovery plan __*او *__Mitigation plan__* او *__plan of action__* وهذا على النحو التالى : *_​ 
_تحديد مسئولية المتسبب بالتأخ__ير._​ 

_Owner- caused __*أ -*_
_*ب-*__ Engineer c-aused _
_*ج-*__Others- caused _
_*د-*__C__ontractor- caused_​

_فى الحالات( أ) , ( ب ) , ( ج__* ) يتم عمل*__Claim__* من قبل المقاول *__*لـ*__extension of time__* ولعمل الـ *__claim__* هناك خطوات وأساليب عديدة ليست مجال الشرح الان.*_
_*المهم بأن يتقدم المقاولبمطالبة تمديد وقت المشروع حسب ( *__TIA__* ) أو *__Time impact analysis__* السليم وله طرق عديدة لعمله .*_
_*نتيجة التحليل الزمنى يتم ادراجها فى (*__Revised plan__*) بعد موافقة المالك على قدر التمديد الزمنى بالاتفاق مع المقاول ويتم ادخال التمديد الزمنى الى البرنامج الاصلى لتعديله حتى تصبح هناك (*__New completion date__*) للمشروع حسب التمديد الزمنى.*_
_*وهناك طرق سريعة لعمل (*__revised plan__*) ومناسبة للمقاول وهى كالاتى :*_
_) __*بشرط ان لا يكون للمقاول اى مسئولية عن التأخير المطالب به فى الـ *__claim__(_​ 
_1--__يتم عمل (__update__) للبرنامج الزمنى حسب حالة المشروع بما فيهاجميع المتغيرات التى طرات على المشروع وتسببت__فىالتاخيروبالتالى سيكون هناك (__negative float__) نتيجة التأخير._
_2--__يتم رفع (__constraint__) الملازم لتواريخ (__milestone__) أو (__completion date__)_​
_3--__يتم عمل (__scheduling__) والنتيجة برنامج زمنى بدون (__negative float__) ولكن بتاريخ انتهاء مختلف قد يكون هو __نفسه ما تم الاتفاق عليه مع المالك أو أكثر فيتم تعديل تاريخ الانتهاء حسب التعديل المتفق عليه وذلك اما بتغيير بعض__الوقت الازم لبعض الانشطة او عمل (__Lag__) او (__re-sequencing__) لبعض (__ (activities _
_4--__يتم عمل (__global change__) لتغيير (__actual start/finish__) الى (__ES/EF__) اى نفترض ان تواريخ (__actual__) انها(__plan__)__وبالتالى يكون عندنا برنامج زمنى معدل به كل التغيرات وبحسب التمديد الزمنى المتفق عليه__._​
_اما فى الحالة ( د) أى ان المتسبب فى التأخير هو المقاول فهناك حالتين :_​ 
_أ- يمكن تدارك التاخير مع تعديل الخطة الزمنية فيتم عمل (__recovery plan__) وذلك اما بزيادة (__resources__) وتقليل بعض ازمنة الانشطةحتى يتم الوصول الى تاريخ اكمال المشروع التعاقدى بدون تغيير والتغييرات المسموحة هى ازمنة بعض الانشطة وعمل (__resequencing__) للبعض الاخر او تفعيل الـ (__double shift__)ويتم تقديمه للاستشارى لاعتماده._​

_ب- اما فى حالة ان التاخير لا يمكن تداركه فيجب على المقاول تعديل الخطة الزمنية بطريقة منطقية تقنع المالك بانه قادر على الانتهاء من الاعمال فى تاريخ معين وبذلك يكون اعتراف ضمنى من المقاول بان المشروع سيتاخر عن موعد تسليمه ولا ينصح بعمل ذلك وانما يظل المقاول يعدل الخطة بعمل (__mitigation plan__) أو (__plan of action__) حتى يتم تدارك التأخير قدر الامكان__وذلك بتسخير كافة موارده ومصادره واستخدام مقاولين باطن لمساعدته على ذلك_
_وهناك بعض المقاولين يعيد حسابات التكلفة فى حالة ضغط المشروع او ما يسمى (__crash__) ويحسب التكلفة التاتجة عن ذلك ويقارنها بغرامة التأخير فى حالة التأخيرويكون قراره حسب التكلفة الاقل ولكن البعض له حسابات اخرى غير التكلفة كالسمعة والاستراتيجية الخاصة بشركات المقاولات ._​
_ملحوظة _

_فى معظم عقود المقاولات لايسمح للمقاول بالتأخير أكثر من 20% من قيمة الاعمال ويكون للمالك الحق فى التنبية__بخطاب ثم اتخاذ__ما يلزم لتعويض التأخير بمعرفته __._


_أتمنى أن اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلك قدر الامكان ولكن الموضوع شرحه يطول وله مداخل ومخارج كثيرة واتمنى ان يشاركنا الاخوة فى المناقشة ._​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (14 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر للمهندس خالد،كنت فين المدة الماضية كلها بدون مشاركات قوية ومتخصصة،نأمل أن تشاركنا دائما بأفكارك وخبرتك القوية


----------



## medhat1973 (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله اخ خالد على المعلومات القيمة التى طرحتها هنا واتقدم بالشكر ايضا للاخ مهندس البرامج على طرحه للموضوع وارجو من الاخ خالد ان يشرح لنا بشىء من التفصيل عن ال Claims وايضا
ال Time Impact كيف عمل تقرير مبنى على البرنامج الزمنى يوضح تاثير اى Variations على زمن المشروع او الانشطه الحرجه للمشروع وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## foratfaris (15 فبراير 2008)

*اخي العزيز*

اشكر الاخوة جميعا واود ان اعقب:
البرنامج الزمني المعدل (revised) عادة يتم اطلاقه لاحداث تعديلات (صغير او كبيرة) وبنفس مواعيد الانهاء للمشروع.....
في حال حدوث تاخير كبير من قبل المقاول يتم اطلاق اسم recovery plan
طبعا في حلات خاصة وفي حال حدوث تاخير لاسباب خارجة عن الارادة او اسباب بسبب تاخر العميل في الايفاء ببعض الشروط يتم كما شرح الاخ مطلبة من قبل المقاول ب time extinsion..
في بعض الحلات وفي حال حدوث اخطاء كبرى في التنفيذ يتم اطلا ق اس rebuild
لكن ما اود قوله
عادة في (revision) يتم الاعتماد على نفس الكودات و الانشطة
تقنية تحليل التاخير والادعاءات هي حقل متخصص وهو جديد نسبيا في المنطقة
سلامي للجميع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 فبراير 2008)

اشكر بشدة الجميع 
مهندس البرامج على اتاحة الفرصة لنقاش هذا التكنييك واضم صوتي لعبد الرحمن فيينك يا خالد وفيين مشاركاتك وادعو الجميع لمشاركة في الموضوع ودعمة بامثلة بالسوفت ويير وكيفية عمل ال claims الخاصة بTIA .


----------



## مووداا (15 فبراير 2008)

ما هو الإجراء المتبع إذا كان هناك طلب لعمل ال revised plne من قبل المالك نتيجة تأخره في تسليم بعض الأراضي بالمشروع للمقاول مع العلم بأنه لا يمكن تأخير المشروع عن تاريخ النهاية المتعاقد عليه حيث أنه مشروع إنشاء جامعه مرتبط بmilestone بداية العام الدراسي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس البرامج (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا أود ان اشكر كل من شارك فى الرد على هذه المشاركة و أخص بالشكر الاخ خالد وفقه الله و جعله فى ميزان حسناته حيث ان رده كان شامل و استفدت منه كثيرا و اتمنى ان نستفيد من خبراته و خبرات كل من مر عليه أمثلة لل claims
حيث انه موضوع هام جدا و شكرا.


----------



## HHM (18 فبراير 2008)

الأخ خالد المحترم

جزيل الشكر على مساهمتك القيم...وقد لفت إنتباهي ملحوظتك والتي تقول فيها "فى معظم عقود المقاولات لايسمح للمقاول بالتأخير أكثر من 20% من قيمة الاعمال ويكون للمالك الحق فى التنبيةبخطاب ثم اتخاذما يلزم لتعويض التأخير بمعرفته".
فلم أرى هذه الملحوظة في جميع العقود التي مرت علي خلال حياتي العملية وهي ليست قليلة..... وبارك الله فيك على طرحك القيم......وسلام عليكم


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2008)

اشكر الجميع على ما افادوه واخص بالشكر السيد خالد عبد الباقي جوابها الشافي والكافي لموضوع البرامج المعدله revised programmes واحب ان اقول ان كل ما قاله هو صحيح مائه بالمئه واود ان اضيف التالي:
انواع البرامج المقدمه للموفقه من الاستشاري او المالك هي مثل ما ذكر الاخ خالد مضاف اليها 
3.Acceleration programmes وهذا البرنامج التسريعي يتطلب كلفه اضافيه من خلال اضافه موارد اكثر وهذا يلزم في حاله ان هناك تاخير حصل و يمكن تداركه .
وللكقاول الحق بالمطالبه Claim بتمديد مده المشروع EOT وكذلك الكلف المترتبه على هذا التمديد
لزياده المعرفه عن الكلفه المرتبطه بزياده الوقت ارجو زياره المشاركه التاليه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44738.html
وطبعا تعاقديا وحسب عقود الفديك FIDIC (Federation International des Ingenieurs) الشرط رقم 44 Clause وتكون فقط للتاخيرات الحاصله خارج سيطره المقاول ويجب التعبير عنها بالكلمات التعاقديه التاليه
Causes beyond the contractor 's control او بالتعبير التالي 
unforeseeable cuses beyond the control and without the fault or 
negligence of the cotractor وللمطالبه او ألـ Claim اصول وطرق اولها يجب معرفه ما هوألـ Claim ؟
او معرف ما هو التاخير انواعه وكيفيه التعامل معه ...........


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (21 فبراير 2008)

*time impact analysis*

هذه أحد كتب AACE التي توضح خطوات التي تنفذ لتوضيح time impact analysis


----------



## foratfaris (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 فبراير 2008)

مناقشة فعالة أرجو الاستمرار


----------



## HHM (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أختصارا و تصحيحا للأخوة الزملاء.....
- Clause 14 Program هو برنامج المشروع الذي يعتبر لاحقا(بعد المصادقة عليه) جزء لا تجزء من وثائق المشروع كال BOQ,الرسومات,المواصفات.....ألخ ويجب على المقاول وباقي أطراف المشروع الألتزام به وتطبيقه .
-Recovery Program هو الأجراء التصحيحي (Corrective Action) بسبب الحياد عن وثائق المشروع (Clause 14 Program) مع الأبقاء على مدة المشروع الأصلية وال Milestones المشروع التي توثر على أطراف المشروع الأخرى حيث يكون التصحيح بتغير طريقة التنفيذ,الموارد,أوقات العمل,Milestones التي لا تؤثر على أطراف المشروع الأخرى أو بالأتفاق معهم .
-Revised program هو البرنامج الذي يغطي التغير الدائمي الحاصل وثائق المشروع بسبب أحد أطراف المشروع (المقاول,المالك...ألخ) ويكون التغير في هذا البرنامج أما على ال Cash Flow,مدة المشروع,الموارد,طريقة التنفيذ......ألخ ويعتبر أحد وثائق المشروع المعدلة(بعد المصادقة عليه)......وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا.......والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## maseer (5 مارس 2008)

أقوم الآن بوضع اللمسات الأخيرة للبرنامج الزمني لمشروعي الذي أعمل به وربما استطيع ان افيدك في سؤالك
أولا تاريخ بداية ونهاية المشورع لا تتغير إلا بأمر تغيير رسمي يصدر عن إدارة المشروع ويصادق عليه المالك
ثانيا الأنشطة التي بدأت وصار لها تاريخ بداية أو نهاية لا تستطيع أن تغير هذا التاريخ
ثالثا المدة الموضوعة لإنجاز اي نشاط لا تتغير طالما لم يتغير حجم الاعمال
رابعا فيما عدا ذلك لك أن تغير بالعلاقات بين الانشطة مع المحافظة على منطقية العلاقات 
ولك ان تضيف أي أنشطة جديدة اذا ارتأيت ذلك 
وبعد النتهاء من التغييرات على الأنشطة صار برنامجك (بعد الاعتماد)هو برنامج المشروع ولا يعود للبرنامج القديم اية فائدة إلا في حسابات التاخيرات التي طرأت على المشروع ومسؤولية كل جهة عنها بمعنى آخر سيلزم فقط في حساب المطالبات بتمديد المشروع


هذا ما أستطيع تقديمه الآن 
أرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

طلب من مشرفنا العظيم نهر النيل هل من الممكن ايضا نقل المشاركات التى كانت مع الموضوع لانها كانت مشاركات مفيدة جدا من بعض الاخوة اذا امكن ذلك بالطبع


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

مشرفنا المتميز نهر النيل هذا هو الموضوع الذى اقصده وفى الحقيقة عجزت عن نقل الرابط من موضوع فى المنتدى فقمت بعمل المشاركة هنا حتى تظهر لحضرتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2008)

اخي الفاضل م تامر المصري

اشكرك ان وضحت لي وجود هذا الموضوع هنا
وقد قمت بنقل المشاركة التي كانت بالموضوع هناك الى هنا
حيث سيتم الغاء تكرار الموضوعين

اشكر لك توضيحك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Tariqm (6 مارس 2008)

HHM قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أختصارا و تصحيحا للأخوة الزملاء.....
> - Clause 14 Program هو برنامج المشروع الذي يعتبر لاحقا(بعد المصادقة عليه) جزء لا تجزء من وثائق المشروع كال BOQ,الرسومات,المواصفات.....ألخ ويجب على المقاول وباقي أطراف المشروع الألتزام به وتطبيقه .
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا أخي HHM
والأخ خالد وجميع المشاركين
طارق محمود


----------



## جميل علي أحمد (6 مارس 2008)

شكرااااا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ...................


----------



## adllan (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهد واتمنى من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور لأقصى الحدود فقد اوفى الأعضاء حق الموضوع


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## plan-Enas (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ hhm 
تلك العقود هي عقود بالخليج ومعظمها خاصه العقود الحكوميخ يشترط المالك عدم تأخر المقاول عن 20% وإلا يتم عمل إنذارات بسحب المشروع
بل وهناك بعض الجهات التي تطالب بنسب انجاز معينه في ربع المده ونصفها وثلاث ارباعهاارجو ان اكون قد اضفت بتلك الإفاده
وتفضلو بقبول فائق احترامي لجميع المشاركين


----------



## HHM (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير

اخي العزيز.....اغلب العقود في العالم وليس الخليج مسخلصه من ال fdic وان لم يشير بها


----------



## علاء شكارنة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم خالد عبد الباقي . انت قلت ما يلي (ب- اما فى حالة ان التاخير لا يمكن تداركه فيجب على المقاول تعديل الخطة الزمنية بطريقة منطقية تقنع المالك بانه قادر على الانتهاء من الاعمال فى تاريخ معين وبذلك يكون اعتراف ضمنى من المقاول بان المشروع سيتاخر عن موعد تسليمه ولا ينصح بعمل ذلك وانما يظل المقاول يعدل الخطة بعمل (mitigation plan) أو (plan of action) حتى يتم تدارك التأخير قدر الامكانوذلك بتسخير كافة موارده ومصادره واستخدام مقاولين باطن لمساعدته على ذلك) 

ارجو توضيح الفرق بين ال revised و Mitigation وهل يوجد عندك مراجع تحتوي على الفرق بين هذه المسميات لافادتي ؟ مشكور وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------

